# Bucks and Multimammate Litters



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

A young friend of mine recently purchased a multi female to keep her buck company. Unfortunately (for her) the multi appears to be pregnant. Can she leave the buck in with her, or should she separate them?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a buck mouse in my ASF colony (to save space) and he helps care for their litters. It would likely depend on the buck though.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It should be fine. But it is completely up to you.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for your help - I'll pass the information on to her.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I generally find that the female ASFs are the dominant ones, and that when I have had bucks in my ASF colonies, they have not caused any trouble.


----------

